
Ask HN: How can I back to school (undergraduate) after working several years? - non-entity
Right now, I&#x27;m in a weird position where I can&#x27;t go to school affordably because of the obnoxious dependency &#x2F; residency rules, but let&#x27;s say I want to get an undergraduate degree in a couple years, when I will be considered independent and a resident of the state I live in. Additionally, let&#x27;s make the assumption that I&#x27;m not interested in an online degree, my company will not pay me to  go back to school (at least for some degree I&#x27;m interested in) and my family wont take me back in.<p>So I&#x27;d be a mid 20s professional with an ok job that disqualifies me from much aid, but not enough where I can just pay out of pocket instantaneously. While technically, part time out of pocket is possible, but because undergraduate degrees are designed for <i>high school -&gt; full time student</i>, the scheduling is likely to be an issue and the time it would take to complete is probably not worth it. Going back full time, a degree could be completed in a timely manner, no idea how to afford it if not working, as most jobs that would fit that sort of schedule wont pay shit. Unfortunately in that case, I&#x27;m paying not only for school, but also essentials (rent, etc.)<p>So basically, Although I&#x27;m pretty well off rn, I might want to go back ot school in a few years, but completing it in a timely manner without pulling out near to six figures in private loans doesnt seem possible. Am I overlooking anything? Are there options I may not know about?
======
liamwestray
Community college 2 years with a transfer to a 4 year state school program may
be best option. Depending on state and your income you could wuslify for at
least community college being free.

